# Smell at Orange Lakes



## pigfan15 (Jan 7, 2009)

I am in the middle of buying in the East Village at OLCC.  I just saw on a post that the East Village is near a sewage plant and there is a terrible smell there.  The unit is 87866.  Does anyone know about this or have experienced this.  The last thing I want to do is spend good money at a beautiful resort and smell sewage.  Please let me know before I pay.  Maybe I should buy another unit.h


----------



## Peter J (Jan 7, 2009)

*Never smelled it!*

We've owned in the East Village for a few years now and have never ever noticed a smell. Apparently some people have, though  - if you do a search on this forum you'll probably find a few previous threads about this. But I wouldn't let this put you off at all!

Pete


----------



## Holly (Jan 7, 2009)

Lots of people have never smelled it.  The wind has to be just right, and unfortunately, I was there last Thanksgiving and it really wrecked our trip.  I'll never get my family back there.  It was a fantastic unit though.


----------



## hajjah (Jan 7, 2009)

What!!!  Was that the horrible smell we experienced during Xmas? It was terrible.  And yes, it could have been from the wind since we did not smell it every day.  I mentioned this in a previous post when we returned on 12/27.  We were in the east village, blg. 880053, I think.

To the guest who is planning to buy a unit in the east village, you may want to reconsider for another unit.  I can only say that I would not buy in that section.  The unit was nice, but the smell was disgusting.  On another note, once you learn how to use the east gate to enter/exit Orange Lake, it's a good area.  Going in from the main gate takes forever.  I'm glad we learned to use the other exit/entrance.


----------



## Don S (Jan 8, 2009)

*Sometimes yes, sometimes no*

I've been to OL several times now...and stayed in East villiage atleast twice...I've never understood the "smell" comment because I've never smelled a thing...until last time.  It wasn't a show-stopper...but it was noticable and unpleasent.  Seems to be worst around the area that has the swimming pool/work out area.


----------



## mgard (Jan 9, 2009)

Sewarge plant?
Here I thought it was fertilizer they were putting on the greens. I'll still stick with that story because we bring guests. I definitely noticed it this Thanksging too. This time we stay further down in East village past the road going to River Island and I noticed it so much more.


----------



## Dori (Jan 9, 2009)

I have smelled this type of smell in different parts of Florida.  Someone who lives down there told me it comes from the gray water (?) they use to water lawns, etc..  I don't know if this is true or not.

Dori


----------



## Carl D (Jan 9, 2009)

Dori said:


> I have smelled this type of smell in different parts of Florida.  Someone who lives down there told me it comes from the gray water (?) they use to water lawns, etc..  I don't know if this is true or not.
> 
> Dori


I have never stayed at OL, so therefor I have never smelled the stench.
That said, make no mistake... You are downwind of, and inhaling the fragrant aroma of a sewage plant.


----------



## amanven (Jan 10, 2009)

Dori said:


> I have smelled this type of smell in different parts of Florida.  Someone who lives down there told me it comes from the gray water (?) they use to water lawns, etc..  I don't know if this is true or not.
> 
> Dori



Gray water?  That sounds like water with a high sulphur content (sulphur water) and yes it will stink especially if it is sprayed around by a sprinkler system but turn the water off and the smell quickly goes away. I'd say it's a sewage plant.  On wikimapia there is a large wastewater treatment area just to the north of OLCC.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jan 10, 2009)

Everyone smells it so it must surely be a problem.  Sewage plants Do Not have to smell.  I think that plant may be in violation of EPA requirements.  Owners should speak up and get something done about it.


----------



## Holly (Jan 10, 2009)

If I owned there I would sue them for not divulging this...it's criminal.  We were absolutely gagging most of our week there and couldn't go outside at all near our unit.  Over in the other parts of OL we couldn't smell it...just the East Village.  All the people who worked there told us that it was one of the worst weeks that they had experienced in a long time.  

However, they know about the problem, they knew it when they built there, and they knew it when they sold the units for top dollar.


----------



## timetraveler (Jan 10, 2009)

Several people have commented so obviously it does happen occasionally....but personally, in all the years we have owned there, and some 60 plus visits...we have never smelled a foul odor.  So we are either the luckiest bunch of people on the planet....or it truly only happens on rare occasion.


----------



## Jimster (Jan 10, 2009)

*smell*

It is a consequence of the water quality- not a sewage plant.  If you ever look at OL (the actual lake), you will see it does not allow swimming just recreational uses like jet skis.  It just happens at certain times of the year.


----------



## janapur (Jan 10, 2009)

Perfect timing for the revival of this subject, as we just returned this morning from our stay at River Island. I no longer need to dig up the previous threads to comment.

I want to preface my statements by stressing how much we enjoyed our 10 days at this fabulous resort. A family with youngens such as ours would never need to leave the resort to find entertainment. The warm pools, staff, restaurants, ammenties- all superb. The 2BR unit at River Island was exceptional. However, we also had a 2BR at West Village and actually preferred the large patio at that location (less hotel feeling.) What a fantastic upgrade job they did to West Village.  

Both of my sons said it was their favorite resort thus far, and we go to many. My 19 yr old brought a friend and they met many others by the beach and pool. 

Ah, but the _SMELL_ . . . We couldn't smell it at West Village. However, River Island was almost unbearable, especially when the wind picked up at night. We live in the country so I consider our tolerance pretty high. I told my husband and the kids that it was our close proximity to Animal Kingdom and I can't believe they bought it- the thought of smelling animals seems less offensive than a sewage plant. 

Again, our stay was one of our very best vacations ever and I would not hesitate to return to West Village. The many OLCC owners here at TUG have much to be proud of.

Jana


----------



## scooooter (Jan 17, 2009)

Unfortuntely, we too have smelled it.  We've been to Orange Lake maybe 10 times and we've smelled it on at least 2 or 3 of those trips.  Never in the West, though.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 18, 2009)

Just heard from an owner at OL that if you google map the East Village and then drag over to the east you will see where just over the Disney/OL property line there is the Reedy Ck. WASTEWATER TREATMENT plant located in Animal Kingdom.  I'm sure you all know what wastewater IS and hence the smell.  Not going away any time soon.


----------



## Mjpierce (Jan 18, 2009)

Yup- I just checked it out and measured it on Google Earth.  The "resort" pools at the treatment plant are 3/4 of a mile from the most eastern point in the East Village.  Nice...
Enough pool space, but they seem to be short on lounge chairs.


----------



## scooooter (Jan 21, 2009)

LLOLLLLL!!!!!!


----------



## cruisin (Dec 21, 2011)

I will Never stay again, the uncertainty of not knowing if the stay will be wrecked is not worth it. The misinformation and outright lies of this problem not existing is horrible. I am glad I do not own here, and I am imposing a 1 in forever rule on m myself for rci exchanges.


----------



## miamidan (Dec 22, 2011)

i prefer the oldest West Village.  The units are well maintained.  We like the north village pool and have never experienced the smell.  We stayed at East Village once and simply did not like the layout or the high rise style.


----------



## 1princess (Sep 16, 2013)

*smell at orange lake*

I had the same problem. when we went in July 2013. The smell was so awful. We went to the sales office to complain ,told that they would give us another unit but would cost more.Our first time there and to be told that this horrible smell is coming from DISNEYS Animal KINGDOM.  Any idea of what we can do?Your fellow East village owner.    1Princess


----------



## CO skier (Sep 16, 2013)

1princess said:


> I had the same problem. when we went in July 2013. The smell was so awful. We went to the sales office to complain ,told that they would give us another unit but would cost more.Our first time there and to be told that this horrible smell is coming from DISNEYS Animal KINGDOM.  Any idea of what we can do?Your fellow East village owner.    1Princess



The odor is not from "gray water" or the animals at Animal Kingdom; it is from the Reedy Creek wastewater treatment plant.  You should consult with an experienced attorney and raise a Bigger Stink than the treatment plant, perhaps suing for an undisclosed public nuisance (just an idea from someone who is not an attorney).  Orange Lakes probably does not want the true source of the "Animal Kingdom odor" to be revealed to all owners, so you should be able to negotiate the refund of your purchase price plus attorney fees.  You won't be able to disclose the settlement terms to other OL owners, but at least you will be made whole.  The other OL owners, particularly East Village owners, are on their own.


----------

